# Miles of walls



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/Cdr2z40NXbY


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That your outfit Mike?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

For a second painting concrete barrier walls on a high traffic road felt exciting...


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep, it does get kind of boring after the first 20 feet. I normally work on coatings over steel that have a little more for me to look at. Who am I to complain, I get paid to watch paint dry.


----------



## clermontpainting (Feb 25, 2013)

good job best of luck



​


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks,
I drive through your area all of the time. I am on two big jobs in Tampa and one in Orlando.


----------

